# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Color Line

## Nautilia News

*Αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο υβριδικό πλοίο στον κόσμο
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...io-ston-kosmo/ .

----------

